# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HKL: Maskipakko voimaan joukkoliikenteessä 13.3.

## RSS

Muuttuneen epidemiatilanteen vuoksi maskin käyttäminen on ehdottoman tärkeää myös joukkoliikenteessä kaikilla matkoilla. Maskipakosta voivat poiketa vain sellaiset henkilöt, jotka eivät terveytensä vuoksi voi käyttää maskia.

Velvoite käyttää maskia lisätään myös HSL:n matkaehtoihin.
Lue lisää aiheesta HSL:n joukkoliikenteen yleisistä matkustus- ja lippuehdoista.



Lue uutinen HKL:n sivuilta...

----------


## 339-DF

Onnea Höselille laittomien "pakkojen" määräämiseen ja valvomiseen. Nyt, kun sopimusehtoja yksipuolisesti näin muutetaan, niin varmasti myös maksavat mutinoitta takaisin kausilippujen käyttämättömät päivät kaikille niille asiakkaille, jotka eivät hyväksy sopimusehtojen muutosta.  :Very Happy:

----------


## aki

VR ja HSL käyttävät nyt termiä "maskipakko" vaikka tosiassa kyseessä on vahva suositus. Jos kyseessä olisi oikea "pakko", niin silloin kulkuvälineeseen ei olisi asiaa ilman maskia. Avoimen rahastuksen kulkuvälineissä, eli metrossa, junissa, raitiovaunuissa sekä runkolinjabusseissa maskipakkoa olisi käytännössä mahdotonta valvoa nykyisellä henkilökuntamäärällä. 
Toki tämä termi "maskipakko"varmaan lisää sosiaalista painetta maskin käyttöön monella sellaisella matkustajalla joka ei aiemmin ole halunnut maskia käyttää.

----------


## 339-DF

Näinpä. Laki myös estää varsinaisen pakon määräämisen ainakin HSL-liikenteeseen. Minusta tässä vuoden aikana on ollut aivan liikaa tilanteita, joissa suositus ja määräys menevät iloisesti sekaisin, niin rajalla kuin maskien ja monen muunkin asian suhteen. Eikö niistä jo päästäisi eroon, niin, että viestintä olisi yksiselitteistä?

----------


## Rebiaf

> Laki myös estää varsinaisen pakon määräämisen ainakin HSL-liikenteeseen.


En tarkoita väittää vastaan, mutta mihin lakiin viittaat? Onko tilanne sama viranomaisen järjestämässä liikenteessä kuin yksityisen yrityksen liikenteessä kuten vr:n kaukoliikenne. Ravintola saa valita asiakkaansa, saako liikennöitsijä valita asiakkaansa sen mukaan onko maskia vai ei?

----------


## 339-DF

> En tarkoita väittää vastaan, mutta mihin lakiin viittaat? Onko tilanne sama viranomaisen järjestämässä liikenteessä kuin yksityisen yrityksen liikenteessä kuten vr:n kaukoliikenne. Ravintola saa valita asiakkaansa, saako liikennöitsijä valita asiakkaansa sen mukaan onko maskia vai ei?


En osaa antaa sinulle lakipykälää, mutta oletan että esteenä on perustuslaki, kuten niin monta kertaa aiemminkin. Ongelmaa on avattu tässä Iltalehden artikkelissa syyskuussa: https://www.iltalehti.fi/koronavirus...4-309ef176a5c4

Lyhyesti siinä todetaan, että yksityinen yritys voi maskia vaatia mutta julkisessa palvelussa tämä ei tule kyseeseen, koska kaikilla pitää olla mahdollisuus käyttää julkisia palveluita. Se on selvää, että HSL-liikenne on julkista palvelua. Siitä voidaan tietysti sitten kinastella, onko yksityisen VR:n liikenne julkista palvelua vai yksityistä palvelua.

----------


## Salomaa

Tämä "maskipakko" ei ole millään tavalla ongelma. Selvästi on kerrottu että jos on este käyttää maskia, niin asian ilmaiseminen esim junahenkilökunnalle riittää, jos tullaan kyselemään. Matka siis jatkuu ilman maskia eikä mitään seuraamuksia.

Olisiko mieleniintoisempaa keskustella, kuinka varmistetaan turvallinen matka. Millä tavalla pykälien syväanalysointi nyt auttaa tässä tilanteessa, jos ei olla perehdytty edes niihin.

Tällä hetkellä käyttämissäni liikennevälineissä maskiprosentti on useasti yli90 selvästi. Tallinnassa ja Tukholmassa on vaikeuksia laittaa maski kasvoille, millaisia lukuja sieltä tulee. Jokainen tietää.

----------


## Jolittn

> Tämä "maskipakko" ei ole millään tavalla ongelma. Selvästi on kerrottu että jos on este käyttää maskia, niin asian ilmaiseminen esim junahenkilökunnalle riittää, jos tullaan kyselemään. Matka siis jatkuu ilman maskia eikä mitään seuraamuksia.


Juuri tästä syystä onkin kovin kummallista, että joillain tuntuu olevan suuri tarve vängätä tätä maskiasiaa vastaan ja kovasti korostaa, että eihän tämä mikään pakko ole. Kiinnostaisi tietää, mistä tämä kumpuaa: onko kyseessä perisuomalainen "minua ei määräillä" -asenne, pidetäänkö koronaa huijauksena, onko maskin käyttäminen todella jonkun mielestä niin noloa että oma hipiä ei kestä, vai painaako mahdollinen silmälasien huurustuminen ja hienoinen epämukavuus todella joidenkin vaakakupissa enemmän kuin kanssamatkustajien terveys? Jos kyse on viimeisestä, niin en voi muuta kuin olla surullinen noin täydellisestä empatian ja solidaarisuuden puutteesta.

----------


## Melamies

Maskien käytöstä ei ole todistettu olevan mitään hyötyä koronan torjumisessa. Hyötyä on vain maskien valmistajille ja kauppiaille. Lisäksi maski on nyt tupakantumpin jälkeen yleisin kadulle heitetty roska.

Hyvä esimerkki on kauppakeskus Jumbon Prisma. HOK-Elanto pakotti työntekijänsä käyttämään maskeja ja korona levisi silti voimakkaasti työntekijöiden keskuuudessa.

Jos matkustajat pakotetaan tai "pakotetaan" käyttämään maskia, olisi sitten varattava ainakin riittävästi roskiksia käytetyille maskeille ja myös huolehdittava niiden tyhjentämisestä.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Maskien käytöstä ei ole todistettu olevan mitään hyötyä koronan torjumisessa.


En tiedä mistä Putinin misinformaatiotehtaasta tietosi kaivat, mutta Wikipedia on ainakin eri mieltä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Juuri tästä syystä onkin kovin kummallista, että joillain tuntuu olevan suuri tarve vängätä tätä maskiasiaa vastaan ja kovasti korostaa, että eihän tämä mikään pakko ole. Kiinnostaisi tietää, mistä tämä kumpuaa: onko kyseessä perisuomalainen "minua ei määräillä" -asenne, pidetäänkö koronaa huijauksena, onko maskin käyttäminen todella jonkun mielestä niin noloa että oma hipiä ei kestä, vai painaako mahdollinen silmälasien huurustuminen ja hienoinen epämukavuus todella joidenkin vaakakupissa enemmän kuin kanssamatkustajien terveys? Jos kyse on viimeisestä, niin en voi muuta kuin olla surullinen noin täydellisestä empatian ja solidaarisuuden puutteesta.


Ainakin minun kohdallani tässä kyse puhtaasti periaatteesta, ihan samalla tavalla kuin VR:n "valvontamaksun" kohdalla (jota muuten kutsuvat ruotsiksi "tarkastusmaksuksi", eli yrittävät oikein tuplasumutusta). Kas kun lakeja pitää noudattaa, jopa VR:nkin, ja "hyvä tarkoitus" ei voi ajaa lain ylitse. Lakeja pitää sitten muuttaa, jos ne eivät ole onnistuneita.

Toisin sanoen minulla ei ole mitään aitoa, todellista maskipakkoa vastaan. Mutta sen pitää olla lainmukainen, valvottu ja sanktioitu. Muuten se ei ole pakko, eikä siitä pidä sellaisena puhua, jos se ei sitä ole. HSL:n liikenteessä on edelleen, lauantaistakin alkaen, voimassa vain suositus käyttää maskia. Se suositus ei muuksi muutu sillä, että Höselin viestintä valehtelee. Ja valehtelusta en pidä, edes vaikka tarkoitus olisi hyvä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:26 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:14 ----------




> En tiedä mistä Putinin misinformaatiotehtaasta tietosi kaivat, mutta Wikipedia on ainakin eri mieltä.


Vielä viime vuonnahan maskit olivat Suomessa suorastaan vaarallisia. Eiköhän tämä ole sellainen asia, että jos on kantansa lukinnut suuntaan tai toiseen, niin omaa kantaa tukevia tutkimuksia löytää kyllä pilvin pimein. Niinhän Suomen hallituskin löysi silloin, kun piti perustella, miksi Suomessa maskit ovat pahasta, kun ne muualla ovat hyvästä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Maskien käytöstä ei ole todistettu olevan mitään hyötyä koronan torjumisessa. ....


Näin kiisteltiin silloin kun korona-aika alkoi. Maskien käytöstä on kuitenkin todistettavasti sen verran hyötyä että niitä kannattaa käyttää. Ihmettelen että mihin  aineistoon tukeutuen Melamies kantansa muodostaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:33 ----------




> Näinpä. Laki myös estää varsinaisen pakon määräämisen ainakin HSL-liikenteeseen. Minusta tässä vuoden aikana on ollut aivan liikaa tilanteita, joissa suositus ja määräys menevät iloisesti sekaisin, niin rajalla kuin maskien ja monen muunkin asian suhteen. Eikö niistä jo päästäisi eroon, niin, että viestintä olisi yksiselitteistä?


Kyllä se muuten näin on. Suositus ja pakko ovat kaksi eri asiaa. Pakko-sanalla on pyritty ehkä siihen että maskien käyttö lisääntyisi joukkoliikennevälineessä, mutta tässä vaiheessa Suomessa voitaisiin puhua ihan selvästi vaikkapa "voimakkaasta suosituksesta". Tuo pakko saattaa aiheuttaa riitoja matkustajien kesken, mikä taas luo omat ongelmansa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

En ota kantaa itse maskipakon tarkoituksenmukaisuuteen tai lainmukaisuuteen, mutta kansan keskuudessa näyttää vallitsevan virheellistä tietoa siitä, mitkä "maskit" suojaavat mitäkin. Maskeja on monenlaisia, ja niiden suojausvaikutus on erilainen.

1) Kankaisen tai paperisen kasvomaskin ja kirurgisen suu-nenäsuojan TYPE l  tarkoitus on ehkäistä pärskeiden leviämistä, ei suojata käyttäjäänsä

2) Kirurgiset suu-nenäsuojukset TYPE ll ja llR suojaavat potilasta ja  työntekijää pisaratartunnalta. Ne on tarkoitettu terveydenhuollon  ammattilaisten käyttöön

3) Hengityksensuojain FFP2 ja FFP3 suojaa käyttäjää myös pienpisaroilta  (ilmavälitteinen tartunta). Peitetty uloshengitysventtiilillinen tai  venttiilitön malli suojaa lisäksi potilasta pisaratartunnalta

Edellä listatut näkökohdat 1 - 3 ovat peräisin TAYS:n infektiontorjuntaan liittyvistä ohjeista. Suojustyyppien ominaisuudet ovat tietenkin samat muuallakin kuin sairaalassa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Toisin sanoen minulla ei ole mitään aitoa, todellista maskipakkoa vastaan. Mutta sen pitää olla lainmukainen, valvottu ja sanktioitu. Muuten se ei ole pakko, eikä siitä pidä sellaisena puhua, jos se ei sitä ole.


Aika semanttista hiuksienhalkomista. Pakko-sanan määritelmä ei edellytä, että pakkoa valvottaisiin, sanktioitaisiin tai että se olisi lainmukainen.

Tietysti jos pakko ei ole lainmukainen, se varmaan kumotaan HSL:n matkustusehdoista, jos joku riitauttaa asian oikeusistuimeen. Aika vaikea ennustaa, miten siinä kävisi. Yksittäisen STM:n virkamiehen sanalle en antaisi kovin paljon painoarvoa, kun on nähty, miten STM:n lainsäädäntötyössä on muutenkin kompuroitu viime aikoina.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Aika semanttista hiuksienhalkomista. Pakko-sanan määritelmä ei edellytä, että pakkoa valvottaisiin, sanktioitaisiin tai että se olisi lainmukainen.
> 
> Tietysti jos pakko ei ole lainmukainen, se varmaan kumotaan HSL:n matkustusehdoista, jos joku riitauttaa asian oikeusistuimeen. Aika vaikea ennustaa, miten siinä kävisi. Yksittäisen STM:n virkamiehen sanalle en antaisi kovin paljon painoarvoa, kun on nähty, miten STM:n lainsäädäntötyössä on muutenkin kompuroitu viime aikoina.


Tässä vaiheessa tietenkin on vähän hiustenhalkomista ja viisastelua puhua asiasta, mutta eihän tämän näin pitäisi mennä. Tämän tapaisen pakon taikka määräyksen pitäisi tulla viranomaiselta, lähinnä kait AVI:ta, jotka ovat määränneet muutkin rajoitukset. Ja siinä olen Danielin kanssa samaa mieltä, että kyllä semantiikkaa on kutsua pakoksi jotain, jota ei kuitenkaan kukaan tai mikään pakota. Minun sanakirjassani pakko tarkoittaa jotain, jonka mukaan on mentävä halusi tai ei. Mutta juuri nyt tietenkin on turha tähän puuttua muuten kuin akateemisesta mielenkiinnosta. Toivottavasti nyt tämän jälkeen lait saadaan asianmukaiseen kuntoon, eli jatkossa AVI voisi tarvittaessa määrätä tällaisia rajoitteita julkisiin ja puolijulksiin tiloihin, jos jollain prosedyyrillä ensin on todettu riittävän vaarallisen epidemian olevan käynnissä.

Ei ole ollenkaan hyvä, että ihmisille selitetään pakkoina asioita, jotka eivät sitä oikeasti ole. Mutta vielä pahempi olisi kyllä se, että maailma muuttuisi sellaiseksi, että jokapäiväinen eläminen edellyttäisi ihmisiltä sitoutumista yritysten puhtaasti oman harkintansa mukaan asettamiin sopimusehtoihin, joista siis ei käytännössä voisi kieltäytyä. Se olisi moderni muoto feodalismista. Eli todella toivon, että nämä määräykset osoittautuvat laittomiksi. Ja mielellään toki vasta sen jälkeen, kun tämä välitön tarve on ohitse, ja asian selvittäminen ei enää hankaloita koronan torjuntaa. Vähintäänkin asia on oikeasti kiistanalainen. Moni muukin, kuin STM:n virkamies on arvioinut asian toisin. Mieleen tulee esimerkiksi kaupan liitto, jonka osalta pari päivää sitten uutisoitiin, että he ovat arvioineet, että heillä ei ole laillisia mahdollisuuksia vaatia maskin käyttöä kaupan asiakkailta. Myös vielä pari päivää sitten Turun seudulta lipuntarkastajien joku esimies selitti, ettei heillä ole laillisia mahdollisuuksia poistaa maskitonta asiakasta. Jotenkin arvelen, että lainsäädäntö todellakin ei mahdollista tällaista asiakkaiden valikointia, kun kyse on peruspalveluista. Mutta tämä toki on vain minun ensituntuma ilman, että olisin lähtenyt setvimään (vielä) lainsäädäntöä.

Ja se on ihan oma kysymyksensä, paljonko maskeista on hyötyä. Oletettavasti ne sinällään vähentävät koronan leviämistä ainakin jonkin verran. Vaikka voi olla, että toisaalta ne tuovat väärää turvallisuuden tunnetta, mikä taas saa ihmiset välittämään vähemmän turvaväleistä ja olemaan enemmän liikkeellä, joka taas vaikuttaa toiseen suuntaan. Asetalma siis olisi samanlainen kuin vaikkapa pyöräkypärien osalta, jossa kypärä itsessään tietenkin vähentää yksittäisen onnettomuuden vakavuutta, mutta järjestelmätasolla käyttöpakko vaikuttaa toiseen suuntaan.

----------


## Melamies

> Ihmettelen että mihin  aineistoon tukeutuen Melamies kantansa muodostaa.


Kuten edellä todettiin on maskien hyödyllisyys Suomen hallituksenkin mielestä "tuulen" suunnasta riippuvainen. Maissa tai työpaikoissa, joissa on ollut maskipakko, korona on silti levinnyt voimakkaasti. Teoria ja käytäntö eivät näytä kohtaavaan edes alkeelliset tieteelliset kriteerit täyttävästi. Tässä uutisessa on taas hyvä esimerkki:

https://www.iltalehti.fi/koronavirus...e-3d5cfe2525fb

Siinä todetaan mm

"Helsingissä on ulkomaalaistaustaisia noin 16,5 prosenttia väestöstä.

Helsingissä muiden kuin suomea tai ruotsia äidinkielenään puhuvien osuus koronatartunnoista nousi viime viikolla 39 prosenttiin.

Vantaalla vieraskielisten osuus väestöstä on 21 prosenttia

Vantaalla muiden kuin suomea tai ruotsia äidinkielenään puhuvien osuus koronatartunnoista on kaupunginjohtaja Ritva Viljasen mukaan noin 40 - 50 prosenttia."

Omien havaintojeni mukaan pk-seudulla ulkomaalaistaustainen väestö käyttää maskeja yhtä paljon tai jopa enemmän kuin kantasuomalaiset. Silti korona leviää heidän keskuudessaan selkeästi enemmän. Oma johtopäätökseni tästäkin on, että maskit eivät estä koronan leviämiämistä, vaan se selittyy muilla asioilla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Omien havaintojeni mukaan pk-seudulla ulkomaalaistaustainen väestö käyttää maskeja yhtä paljon tai jopa enemmän kuin kantasuomalaiset.


Oma havaintoni on kyllä täysin päinvastainen. Jotkut ulkomaalaisryhmät käyttävät maskia erittäin tunnollisesti, joten ei pidä yleistää kaikkia ulkomaalaistaustaisia, mutta joukkoliikenteessä ja kaupoissa vastaan tulevista maskittomista hyvin suuri osa on jo ulkonäön perusteella muita kuin kantasuomalaisia.

----------


## huusmik

> Maissa tai työpaikoissa, joissa on ollut maskipakko, korona on silti levinnyt voimakkaasti.


Tuo on totta, mutta onko tuo syy-seuraussuhde?

----------


## Melamies

> Tuo on totta, mutta onko tuo syy-seuraussuhde?


Vai seuraamattomuussuhde. Tietoa on vielä liian vähän. Jotkut uskovat välttyvänsä koronalta syömällä paljon vitamiineja.

Ville tiivisti asian hyvin:

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:07 ----------




> Vaikka voi olla, että toisaalta ne tuovat väärää turvallisuuden tunnetta, mikä taas saa ihmiset välittämään vähemmän turvaväleistä ja olemaan enemmän liikkeellä, joka taas vaikuttaa toiseen suuntaan.


Lähikontaktien välttäminen on hyvästä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Kuten edellä todettiin on maskien hyödyllisyys Suomen hallituksenkin mielestä "tuulen" suunnasta riippuvainen. Maissa tai työpaikoissa, joissa on ollut maskipakko, korona on silti levinnyt voimakkaasti. Teoria ja käytäntö eivät näytä kohtaavaan edes alkeelliset tieteelliset kriteerit täyttävästi. Tässä uutisessa on taas hyvä esimerkki:
> 
> https://www.iltalehti.fi/koronavirus...e-3d5cfe2525fb
> 
> Siinä todetaan mm
> 
> "Helsingissä on ulkomaalaistaustaisia noin 16,5 prosenttia väestöstä.
> 
> Helsingissä muiden kuin suomea tai ruotsia äidinkielenään puhuvien osuus koronatartunnoista nousi viime viikolla 39 prosenttiin.
> ...


Iltalehti ei nyt ole malliesimerkki tieteellisestä lähteestä muissakaan asioissa. Tänään junissa ja busseissa oli edelleen varsin korkea maskiprosentti. Se maskin  laittaminen astuessani joukkoliikennevälineeseen ei ole ongelma. Jos se muuntovirus tekee kohta sen että se "pakko" onkin oikea *Pakko*.  Lukujen mahdollisesti edelleen HUS-alueella kasvaessa toivon että terveystiede olisi juridiikkaa kiinnostavampi keskutelunaihe täälläkin.

----------


## Melamies

> Iltalehti ei nyt ole malliesimerkki tieteellisestä lähteestä muissakaan asioissa. Tänään junissa ja busseissa oli edelleen varsin korkea maskiprosentti. Se maskin  laittaminen astuessani joukkoliikennevälineeseen ei ole ongelma. Jos se muuntovirus tekee kohta sen että se "pakko" onkin oikea *Pakko*.  Lukujen mahdollisesti edelleen HUS-alueella kasvaessa toivon että terveystiede olisi juridiikkaa kiinnostavampi keskutelunaihe täälläkin.


En väittänytkään Iltalehden antaneen maskisuosituksen tieteellisillä perusteilla. Uskon kuitenkin heidän osanneen siteerata oikein heille kerrotut prosentit.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 13.03.2021 klo 00:14 ---------- Previous Post was on 12.03.2021 at 20:03 ----------

HS ja IS ovat käyneet tekemässä havaintoja maskien käyttämisestä:

https://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/art-2000007857972.html

https://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000007857327.html

----------


## zige94

> Oma havaintoni on kyllä täysin päinvastainen. Jotkut ulkomaalaisryhmät käyttävät maskia erittäin tunnollisesti, joten ei pidä yleistää kaikkia ulkomaalaistaustaisia, mutta joukkoliikenteessä ja kaupoissa vastaan tulevista maskittomista hyvin suuri osa on jo ulkonäön perusteella muita kuin kantasuomalaisia.


Yhdyn kuukankgon kommenttiin. Kuljettajana havaintoni on samat. Alueellisiakin eroja on. Sipoosta aamulla ruuhkasuunnassa kyytiin nousevien kohdalla maskien käyttöprosentti on n. 95%. Jos Helsingistä osuu kyytiin niin käyttöprosentti on huomattavasti pienempi, jopa puolella ei ole maskia. Vielä enemmän korostuu Itä-Helsingissä (esim. linja 841). Sipoolaisilla sama 95%. Helsingin puolella se n. 50%, ja "ei kanta-suomalaisten" näköisten ihmisten kohdalla vielä alhaisempi, ehkä 1/10 käyttää. Tartuntalukujenkin mukaan Itä-Helsinki oikein loistaa punaisella tartunnoissa ja havaintojen perusteella en yhtään ihmettele että miksi.

----------


## Melamies

> Yhdyn kuukankgon kommenttiin. Kuljettajana havaintoni on samat. Alueellisiakin eroja on. Sipoosta aamulla ruuhkasuunnassa kyytiin nousevien kohdalla maskien käyttöprosentti on n. 95%. Jos Helsingistä osuu kyytiin niin käyttöprosentti on huomattavasti pienempi, jopa puolella ei ole maskia. Vielä enemmän korostuu Itä-Helsingissä (esim. linja 841). Sipoolaisilla sama 95%. Helsingin puolella se n. 50%, ja "ei kanta-suomalaisten" näköisten ihmisten kohdalla vielä alhaisempi, ehkä 1/10 käyttää. Tartuntalukujenkin mukaan Itä-Helsinki oikein loistaa punaisella tartunnoissa ja havaintojen perusteella en yhtään ihmettele että miksi.


En tällä hetkellä käytä ollenkaan joukkoliikennettä, vaan oma havaintoni perustui elintarvikeliikkeisiin, ei kuitenkaan Itäkeskuksessa oleviin.

Tänään olin pienen porukan mukana muissa asioissa ja päätimme käyttää maskeja, mutta kaikki maskit päätyivät asianmukaisesti roskikseen päivän päätteeksi.

IL:n uutinen koskee vuoden lehtikuvia, mutta siitä löytyy tällainen tieto:

BBC:n arvion mukaan maailmassa käytetään pandemia-aikana noin 129 miljardia kertakäyttöistä maskia joka kuukausi. Niitä päätyy myös meriin, joiden roskaantuminen on ollut kasvava ympäristöongelma jo vuosikausien ajan.

https://www.iltalehti.fi/ulkomaat/a/...3-b8b6980d0939

IS kävi myös toteamassa tilanteen joukkoliikenteessä:

https://www.is.fi/kotimaa/art-2000007859211.html

----------


## Minä vain

> Tallinnassa ja Tukholmassa on vaikeuksia laittaa maski kasvoille, millaisia lukuja sieltä tulee. Jokainen tietää.


Tämä ei pidä paikkaansa vaan Tallinnassa suunnilleen yhtä moni käyttää maskia kuin Helsingissä. Jossain klikkienkalastelujutussa tosiaan kirjoitettiin siitä, kuinka osa laittaa päälle maskin vain ratsiaa varten, ja haastateltiin jotakuta siitä, miksi kaikki ei käytä maskia, mutta käyttämättömien osuus on sinänsä sama. 

Viron joukkoliikenteeseen ja julkisiin sisätiloihin säädetty maskipakko ei vaikuttanut ilmaantuvuuden kehitykseen, vaan se kasvoi suunnilleen samaa vauhtia ennen ja jälkeen pakon. Tämä on hyvin linjassa sen kanssa, miten ilmaantuvuus kehittyy myös muualla maailmassa pakon tai suosituksen myötä. 

Kiinnostava kysymys on se, miksi näin on, mutta veikkaan syyksi sitä, että maskia käytetään väärin ja itseään altistetaan useammin, jos muut käyttää maskia. Itsensä altistaminen voi tapahtua joko niin, että liikutaan enemmän, tai niin, ettei pidetä yhtä usein turvaväliä liikuttaessa. 

Esimerkiksi selvästi useampi seisoi bussissa käytävällä keväällä sen sijaan että istunut jonkun viereen. Ja maskin käytönhän täytyisi tapahtua erittäin hygieenisesti: esimerkiksi jos sitä asettelee, täytyy desinfioida kädet ennen ja jälkeen asettelun, ja jos juo vähän vettä, tulisi maski heittää kokonaan pois ja laittaa uusi päälle.

----------


## Salomaa

Ylempänä on kommentteja Itä-Helsingin maskien käytöstä. Siellä on myös tartuntoja enemmän. Tartunnat ei liity maskien käyttöasteeseen ?

----------


## Minä vain

> Ylempänä on kommentteja Itä-Helsingin maskien käytöstä. Siellä on myös tartuntoja enemmän. Tartunnat ei liity maskien käyttöasteeseen ?


Ei lainkaan, tilanne oli sama keväällä: 



https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11347688

Maahanmuuttajataustaiset jättää siis useammin käyttämättä maskeja, koska heidän keskuudessaan on yleisempää, että ei välitetä koronasta, mutta maskittomuus ei sinänsä aiheuta korkeampaa ilmaantuvuutta maahanmuuttajataustaisten keskuudessa. 

Minulla on kerrostalon alakerrassa jonkinlainen maahanmuuttajien kerhotila ja sen ovi on viuhunut samaan malliin kuin ennen pandemiaakin. Aina joku menossa sisään tai ulos.  :Laughing: 

Muutenkaan korona ei vaikuta leviävän joukkoliikenteessä kovinkaan helposti, jos miettii, että noin 40 prosenttia HSL-alueen kotitalouksista on autottomia, mutta parisen prosenttia asukkaista on saanut tartunnan ja niistäkin suurimmassa osassa alkuperä on jäljitetty muualle.

----------


## kuukanko

> Muutenkaan korona ei vaikuta leviävän joukkoliikenteessä kovinkaan helposti, jos miettii, että noin 40 prosenttia HSL-alueen kotitalouksista on autottomia, mutta parisen prosenttia asukkaista on saanut tartunnan ja niistäkin suurimmassa osassa alkuperä on jäljitetty muualle.


On tietysti suhteellista, mikä on "kovin helposti". Ylipäätään korona ei leviä kulovalkean tavoin, niin kuin ehkä vielä vuosi sitten luultiin / toivottiin, kun tähdättiin laumasuojaan. Tilastollista tutkimusta koronan leviämisestä joukkoliikenteessä on näkynyt aika vähän, mutta kuten vanha sanonta sanoo, absence of evidence is not evidence of absence. Heitin tänne jossakin vaiheessa linkin norjalaiseen tutkimukseen viime keväältä, jossa löydettiin tilastollinen merkittävyys työmatkojen tekemisen joukkoliikenteellä ja koronatartunnan saamisen todennäköisyyden välillä. Joukkoliikenteen käytön vaikutus ei kuitenkaan ollut kovin valtava. Uudemmat tehokkaammin leviävät virusmuunnokset tietysti muuttavat tilannetta, mutta ne ovat sen verran tuoreita, että niiden vaikutuksesta tartuntariskiin joukkoliikenteessä tuskin on tutkimusta.

Suurin osa kodin ulkopuolisisten tartuntojen lähteistä jää jäljittämättä, joten oikeastaan kaikki toimialat muistavat mainostaa, kuinka juuri heidän toimialalleen ei ole jäljitetty paljoa tartuntoja. Lyhytmatkaisessa joukkoliikenteessä tartuntojen jäljittäminen on lähes mahdotonta, joten vaikka siellä tapahtuisikin paljon tartuntoja, ei niitä saataisi jäljitettyä sinne. (Osaltaan tämä johtuu tiukasta tietosuojasta: jos koronavilkku voisi kertoa altistumisen ajankohdan, voisi jäljitystä hoitaa sitä kautta)

Vaikka vain pari prosenttia HSL-alueen asukkaista on saanut koronatartunnan, niin nykyinenkin tahti riittää siihen että kiireetöntä terveydenhoitoa joudutaan pistämään kiinni ja terveydenhuollon kantokyvyn turvaamiseksi rajoituksia joudutaan kiristämään koko ajan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Muutenkaan korona ei vaikuta leviävän joukkoliikenteessä kovinkaan helposti, jos miettii, että noin 40 prosenttia HSL-alueen kotitalouksista on autottomia, mutta parisen prosenttia asukkaista on saanut tartunnan ja niistäkin suurimmassa osassa alkuperä on jäljitetty muualle.


Korona ei leviä oikein missään kovin helposti, kun ajatellaan, että vuodessa se on diagnosoitu vain 1,2 %:lle suomalaisista ja vuodessa 0,014 % suomalaisista koronapositiivista on menehtynyt. Ovatko nämä luvut suuria vai pieniä yleisvaaralliseksi määritellyn tartuntataudin kohdalla, on tietysti arvovalinta.

Jokainen toimiala tuntuu korostavan, että juuri heillä korona ei ole levinnyt, mutta oikeastihan sitä ei tiedetä. Mistä se itähelsinkiläisessä ruuhkabussissa tartunnan saanut pystyy todistamaan, että tartunta tuli juuri sieltä, eikä työpaikan hissistä, Prisman kassajonosta, moskeijan perjantairukouksesta, kerhotilan ringissä kiertävästä vesipiipusta tai jostain muualta?

Maskikriittisyys on ilmiönä tietysti maailmanlaajuinen ja liittyy varmaan ainakin osittain yleiseen auktoriteettikriittisyyteen, mutta Suomen tilannetta ei ainakaan helpota se, että valtiovallan suhtautuminen on ollut niin poukkoilevaa. Viime keväänä maskit olivat vielä vaarallisia, ja muistattekos sen ajan, kun S-ryhmä suorastaan kielsi työntekijöitään käyttämästä maskia? Nyt ne olisivat sitten äärimmäisen tärkeitä ja "pakollisia"  vähemmästäkin menee pää pyörälle, oli totuus sitten ihan mitä tahansa.

----------


## Eppu

> Korona ei leviä oikein missään kovin helposti, kun ajatellaan, että vuodessa se on diagnosoitu vain 1,2 %:lle suomalaisista ja vuodessa 0,014 % suomalaisista koronapositiivista on menehtynyt. Ovatko nämä luvut suuria vai pieniä yleisvaaralliseksi määritellyn tartuntataudin kohdalla, on tietysti arvovalinta.


Totta. Ainakin maamme hallitus on valinnut arvonsa varsin avoimesti, ja heille on samantekevää montako työtöntä ja konkurssia tulee näiden rajoitustoimien takia. Myöskään ihmisoikeudet ja ihmisarvo ylipäätään eivät heille paina vaakakupissa lainkaan kun yritetään epätoivoisesti puskea läpi tätä dystopiaa.

----------


## Jolittn

> Korona ei leviä oikein missään kovin helposti, kun ajatellaan, että vuodessa se on diagnosoitu vain 1,2 %:lle suomalaisista ja vuodessa 0,014 % suomalaisista koronapositiivista on menehtynyt. Ovatko nämä luvut suuria vai pieniä yleisvaaralliseksi määritellyn tartuntataudin kohdalla, on tietysti arvovalinta.


Tämä ei nyt enää kuulu millään tapaa joukkoliikennefoorumin "toimialaan", mutta oletko tullut ajatelleeksi, että toteutetuilla rajoitustoimilla ja suosituksilla on varmaankin ollut vaikutusta siihen, että prosentit ovat nämä? Tai kääntäen: mikäköhän tuo prosentti olisi ollut, jos viranomaiset ja hallitus olisi tehnyt erilaisen arvovalinnan, ja antanut ihmisten elää vapaasti?




> Jokainen toimiala tuntuu korostavan, että juuri heillä korona ei ole levinnyt, mutta oikeastihan sitä ei tiedetä. Mistä se itähelsinkiläisessä ruuhkabussissa tartunnan saanut pystyy todistamaan, että tartunta tuli juuri sieltä, eikä työpaikan hissistä, Prisman kassajonosta, moskeijan perjantairukouksesta, kerhotilan ringissä kiertävästä vesipiipusta tai jostain muualta?


Tämä sen sijaan on minusta varsin tärkeä huomio. Tartuntojen jäljittäminen joukkoliikenteeseen on aika hankalaa, sillä se edellyttäisi sitä, että kaksi koronaan sairastunutta osaisivat kertoa minuutin tarkkuudella, missä joukkoliikennevälineessä he ovat istuneet ja missä päin. Tartunnanjäljityksen taas pitäisi pystyä yhdistämään nämä kaksi tietoa toisiinsa; siis tarkastamaan, että onko esimerkiksi bussista 550 perjantaina 12.3. klo 12.50-13.10 välillä autossa numero 1234 matkustanut toista henkilöä, jolla olisi koronaoireet alkaneet lauantaina tai sunnuntaina - tämä lienee tyystin mahdotonta. Koronavilkkukaan ei auta, kun se ei taas kerro, missä ja koska altistus on tapahtunut.

----------


## samulih

Mitä jos tapellaan koronan todellisesta voimasta jossain muualla, maskipakko voimassa, sillä mennään.

----------


## Melamies

> Mitä jos tapellaan koronan todellisesta voimasta jossain muualla, maskipakko voimassa, sillä mennään.


Joukkoliikenteessä ei ole työvoimapulaa, ei energiapulaa eikä yhteiskunnan tilaaman palvelun osalta akuuttia rahapulaa.

Pulaa on matkustajista ja se selittyy tällä hetkellä pelkästään koronan muuttamalla maailmalla.

Korona on siis joukkoliikenteen polttavin kysymys, ikävä kyllä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tämä ei nyt enää kuulu millään tapaa joukkoliikennefoorumin "toimialaan", mutta oletko tullut ajatelleeksi, että toteutetuilla rajoitustoimilla ja suosituksilla on varmaankin ollut vaikutusta siihen, että prosentit ovat nämä? Tai kääntäen: mikäköhän tuo prosentti olisi ollut, jos viranomaiset ja hallitus olisi tehnyt erilaisen arvovalinnan, ja antanut ihmisten elää vapaasti?


Tämä on niin hirvittävän hankala aihe. Osaan kyllä keskustella joukkoliikenteestä, koska ymmärrän, tai ainakin kuvittelen ymmärtäväni, siitä jotain. Mutta en ole virologi, en lääkäri enkä edes tilastotieteilijä. En osaa keskustella siitä, mitä koronan suhteen pitäisi ja ei pitäisi tehdä, koska en todellakaan tiedä. Seuraan kyllä uutisia ja yritän niiden avulla muodostaa mielipiteitäni, mutta ei minusta ole sanomaan, ovatko ne mielipiteet "oikeita".

Tämä ei olekaan kuulunut jlf:n aihepiiriin tähän asti, mutta nyt se minusta aivan selkeästi kuuluu, kun HSL (ja VR) yrittävät vaatia meiltä (potentiaalisilta) matkustajilta jotain sellaista, johon niillä ei ole valtuuksia. Sellaista saa ja pitää kritisoida. Ville O Turunen kiteytti minusta aivan erinomaisesti, mikä tässä on ongelma.

Mitä sitten tulee tuohon "Suomi on pärjännyt hienosti koska meillä on rajoituksia"-argumenttiin, niin en olisi siitä aivan varma. Huomasitko esim. HS:n artikkelin, jossa on kerrottu kahden yllättävän samankaltaisen osavaltion koronarajoituksista. Floridassa väki on vähän vanhempaa, mutta rajoitukset paljon lievempiä. Kaliforniassa rajoitukset ovat huomattavasti tiukempia. Ja koronatilanne  se on kutakuinkin samanlainen kummassakin paikassa. Aika jännä, eikö olekin? https://www.hs.fi/ulkomaat/art-2000007860109.html

Toinen mielenkiintoinen artikkeli HS:ssä kertoi oireettomasta koronaa sairastavasta (sairastaako oireeton? onko vain kantaja? vai sairas?), joka aloitti tartuntaketjun, jossa 34 ihmistä testattiin koronapositiivisiksi. Kuulostaa aika kammottavalta, kunnes löytää sen pienen kohdan artikkelista, jossa kerrotaan, ettei tuosta nyt oikein mitään kamalaa seurannutkaan: osalla oli vähän päänsärkyä ja lievää kurkkukipua, osalla ei mitään oireita. Aika erikoista, kun kyse on taudista, jonka vuoksi yhteiskunta on nyt vuoden verran ollut poikkeustilassa. https://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/art-2000007859031.html

Mitä tälle maskipakkoasialle sitten pitäisi tehdä? Hallituksesta ei varmaan ole sellaista lakia säätämään, joka maskipakon mahdollistaisi. Siellä on jo menetetty tämän asian kanssa kasvot, kun maskit ensin julistettiin haitallisiksi ja sitten julkistettiin se tiedekatsaus, jossa todettiin, ettei niistä ole mitään hyötyä. Meidän poikkeuksellisen vahva perustuslaki, joka estää kaiken muunkin, estäisi varmasti tämänkin perusoikeuksien nimissä, vaikka hallitus sitä yrittäisi.

Minusta luova ratkaisu olisi esimerkiksi suurten kulkuneuvojen jakaminen maskillisiin ja maskittomiin osastoihin. Ei toimi busseissa, mutta ne nyt seilavat tyhjinä tuolla muutenkin niin samapa tuo. Mutta kaksiyksikköisessä lähijunassa yksi maskiton ja yksi maskillinen junayksikkö hoitaisi homman aika näppärästi. Vaikka yksittäisellä matkustajalla olisi kuinka voimakas mielipide asiassa suuntaan tai toiseen, niin ei kai olisi kohtuutonta vaatia häntä menemään siihen yksikköön, joka hänelle on se oikea? Metrossa sama onnistuu ihan yhtä helposti, M300 vaatisi puoliväliin junaa tilapäisen pleksiseinän. Ratikoissa haastetta olisi vähän enemmän, mutta kyllä nekin saadaan pleksillä jaettua kahtia, jos niikseen tulee.




> maskipakko voimassa, sillä mennään.


Oletko ollenkaan lukenut tätä ketjua? Ei ole maskipakkoa. On pakoksi kutsuttu suositus, ja tuo harhaanjohtaminen tässä juuri on se, mistä keskustellaan.

----------


## Minä vain

> Tämä ei nyt enää kuulu millään tapaa joukkoliikennefoorumin "toimialaan", mutta oletko tullut ajatelleeksi, että toteutetuilla rajoitustoimilla ja suosituksilla on varmaankin ollut vaikutusta siihen, että prosentit ovat nämä? Tai kääntäen: mikäköhän tuo prosentti olisi ollut, jos viranomaiset ja hallitus olisi tehnyt erilaisen arvovalinnan, ja antanut ihmisten elää vapaasti?


Totta, mutta joukkoliikenteessä virus ei leviä kovinkaan helposti, kun niin moni käyttää sitä, mutta niin harva saa viruksen. Ei siis ole hirveän vaarallinen tilanne, jos istutaan yksin hiljaa omassa loosissa älypuhelinta käyttäen. Tästä huolimatta maskipakko voisi olla perusteltu, jos maskin käyttö entisestään vähentäisi alhaista riskiä, mutta se ei vaikuta vähentävän. 

Niistä tartunnoista, joita ei kyetä jäljittämään, varmastikin suuri osuus tulee juuri joukkoliikenteestä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:54 ----------




> Minusta luova ratkaisu olisi esimerkiksi suurten kulkuneuvojen jakaminen maskillisiin ja maskittomiin osastoihin.



Tämähän toimi hyvin VR:lläkin, olisivat vaan laajentaneet maskiosastoaan ja poistaneet lisämaksun.

----------


## mlahdenm

> Korona ei leviä oikein missään kovin helposti, kun ajatellaan, että vuodessa se on diagnosoitu vain 1,2 %:lle suomalaisista ja vuodessa 0,014 % suomalaisista koronapositiivista on menehtynyt. Ovatko nämä luvut suuria vai pieniä yleisvaaralliseksi määritellyn tartuntataudin kohdalla, on tietysti arvovalinta.


Eikö menehtyneitä ole kuitenkin noin 1,2 % sairastuneista (eikä 0,014 %)? Suomalaisista siis noin joka sadas on saanut tartunnan ja heistä noin joka sadas on menehtynyt tautiin. Eli hyvin karkeasti joka kymmenestuhannes suomalainen on kuollut koronaan reilun vuoden aikana.

----------


## Salomaa

Tänään matkustin neljällä eri bussilla ja kaikissa maskiprosentti 100. Suomen kieltä käytetään väärin jo Hesaria ja televisiota myöten. Tuo maskiprosentti tänään jo todennäköisesti huomennakin perustunee siihen, että me joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät ymmärrämme tilanteen.

----------


## kuukanko

> En osaa keskustella siitä, mitä koronan suhteen pitäisi ja ei pitäisi tehdä, koska en todellakaan tiedä.


Mutta keskustelet kuitenkin ja virallista linjaa haastavilla argumenteilla, joista monet ovat anekdoottisia.

HSL:n maskipakko näyttää toimivan yllättävänkin hyvin. Melamiehen linkkaamassa IS:n artikkelissa sanotaan: 'Yhteenvetona todettakoon, että maskipakot, jotka ovat käytännössä maskipakkoja, tuntuvat purevan niin hyvin, ettei mitään tehostettua kurikampanjaa tarvita ainakaan joukkoliikenteessä.' Tällä siis varmaan nyt mennään. Tosin eilen uutisoitiin, että jos liikkumisrajoituksiin mennään, sisältäisi se myös mahdollisesti lakiin säädetyn velvollisuuden maskinkäyttöön niille, jotka liikkuvat sallitusta syystä kodin ulkopuolella.

----------


## 339-DF

> Eikö menehtyneitä ole kuitenkin noin 1,2 % sairastuneista (eikä 0,014 %)? Suomalaisista siis noin joka sadas on saanut tartunnan ja heistä noin joka sadas on menehtynyt tautiin. Eli hyvin karkeasti joka kymmenestuhannes suomalainen on kuollut koronaan reilun vuoden aikana.


Joo, tuo oli muotoiltu huonosti. Siis 1,2 % suomalaisista on todettu koronapositiivisiksi, ja näistä 1,2 % on kuollut. Eli yhteensä 0,014 % suomalaisista on kuollut koronapositiivisena.




> Mutta keskustelet kuitenkin ja virallista linjaa haastavilla argumenteilla, joista monet ovat anekdoottisia.


Olen lähinnä siteerannut sellaista mediaa, jota Suomessa yleisesti pidetään luotettavana. Jos se media kertoo asioita, jotka ovat ristiriidassa virallisen linjan kanssa, sille en oikein voi mitään. Minulle on myös epäselvää, mikä se virallinen linja on ja kuka sitä edustaa. Ainakin AVIt, Stm ja yksittäiset ministerit puhuvat ja tekevät ristiin niin paljon kuin suinkin mahdollista. Mutta ehkä jokainen voi poimia sieltä itselleen sitten niitä linjauksia, joita pitää omalla kohdallaan parhaina.

----------


## Salomaa

> Mutta keskustelet kuitenkin ja virallista linjaa haastavilla argumenteilla, joista monet ovat anekdoottisia.
> 
> HSL:n maskipakko näyttää toimivan yllättävänkin hyvin. Melamiehen linkkaamassa IS:n artikkelissa sanotaan: 'Yhteenvetona todettakoon, että maskipakot, jotka ovat käytännössä maskipakkoja, tuntuvat purevan niin hyvin, ettei mitään tehostettua kurikampanjaa tarvita ainakaan joukkoliikenteessä.' Tällä siis varmaan nyt mennään. Tosin eilen uutisoitiin, että jos liikkumisrajoituksiin mennään, sisältäisi se myös mahdollisesti lakiin säädetyn velvollisuuden maskinkäyttöön niille, jotka liikkuvat sallitusta syystä kodin ulkopuolella.


9 joukkoliikennematkaa tänään. Yhteensä näin 4 maskitonta  matkustajaa näiden kaikkien matkojen aikana.

----------


## kuukanko

> Olen lähinnä siteerannut sellaista mediaa, jota Suomessa yleisesti pidetään luotettavana. Jos se media kertoo asioita, jotka ovat ristiriidassa virallisen linjan kanssa, sille en oikein voi mitään. Minulle on myös epäselvää, mikä se virallinen linja on ja kuka sitä edustaa.


Media kertoo suurimmaksi osaksi varmaan ihan oikeita asioita, mutta silloin kun se kertoo yksittäistapauksista, ei niiden pohjalta voi suoraan yleistää. Jos joukkoliikenneasioihin verrataan, niin esimerkkinä vastaavasta yleistämisestä voisi esim. viitata uutisiin Lundin raitiotien epäonnistuneesta aloituksesta ja sitten todeta, että raitiotiet eivät toimi missään. Eihän se niin mene.

Erilaisista yksityiskohdista hallinnon päätöksenteko ja toteutus koronakriisissä on ollut aikamoista sekamelskaa, mutta päälinja on kuitenkin yhteneväinen siitä että tartuntojen määrä on pidettävä pienenä ja rajoituksia lisätään tarpeen mukaan, jotta siinä onnistutaan.

----------


## j-lu

> Erilaisista yksityiskohdista hallinnon päätöksenteko ja toteutus koronakriisissä on ollut aikamoista sekamelskaa, mutta päälinja on kuitenkin yhteneväinen siitä että tartuntojen määrä on pidettävä pienenä ja rajoituksia lisätään tarpeen mukaan, jotta siinä onnistutaan.


Ylipäänsä hallinnon koronatoimista voisi sanoa, että siellä on hirveästi halua rajoittaa suomalaisten elämää, kieltää sitä sun tätä, mutta koronan leviämisen ehkäisyn suhteen parhaita keinoja ei ole saatu käyttöön ollenkaan/ajoissa, esimerkkeinä maskit ja rajavalvonta. Pisteet koronatorjunnasta menevät lähinnä suomalaisille, joista suurin osa on osannut käyttäytyä pndemin edellyttämällä tavalla.

Noin muuten voisi todeta, että jos ja kun pandemiasta jää pysyviä jälkiä länsimaiseen elämänmenoon, niin maskien käyttö julkisissa saattaa hyvinkin olla sellainen. Kehoittaisin totuttelemaan.

----------


## moxu

Tositapaus viime perjantailta E-junassa iltaseitsemän aikoihin 
Pasilasta kyytiin nousee muutaman etniseltä taustaltaan muuhun kuin kantasuomalaisväestöön viittaavan nuorukaisen seurue, istahtavat muuten väljästi täytettyyn osastoon ja ryhtyvät nauttimaan eväitään. Samaan osastoon joukkueen taakse jäänyt rouvashenkilö toteaa maskinsa takaa, että maskien käyttö olisi suotavaa.
-Ei meillä oo varaa sellasiin, tokaisee jengin ilmeinen johtohahmo.
-No ottakaa sitten tuosta, vastaa täti, ja kaivaa käsilaukustaan maskipaketin, jonka jakaa seurueelle.

Koska oma taipaleeni ko.junassa päättyi Huopalahteen, en tullut tietoiseksi, menivätkö maskit täydellisesti ns.jakeluun, mutta ainakin joku seurueesta sen ylleen veti. Junahenkilöstöä sen paremmin kuin muunkaanlaista kontrolliporukkaa ei näkynyt...

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Jos itse asia vielä kiinnostaa...




> Mieleen tulee esimerkiksi kaupan liitto, jonka osalta pari päivää sitten uutisoitiin, että he ovat arvioineet, että heillä ei ole laillisia mahdollisuuksia vaatia maskin käyttöä kaupan asiakkailta.


Tässä jutussa Kaupan liiton asiantuntija avaa tarkemmin, mitä lakiteknisiä ongelmia he näkevät yksityisen toimijan määräämässä maskipakossa: https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-11842125

Tiivistäen: haasteeksi tulee yhdenvertaisuuslaki, jonka takia asiointia ei voi estää sen perusteella, että asiakas ei voi terveydellisistä syistä käyttää maskia, mahdollisen poikkeuksen valvonta taas vaatisi sitä, että vartija tms. käsittelisi ihmisten terveystietoja. Toinen ongelma tulee Turvallisuuspalvelulaki, joka luultavasti ei mahdollista sitä, että yksityinen vartija voisi poistaa maskittoman asiakkaan tai estää häntä tulemasta sisälle, sillä kyse ei ole konkreettisesta väkivallan uhasta.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Semmoinen havainto, että ainakin ratikoissa on vieläkin kolmekieliset kuulutukset maskipakosta. Vaikka se on suositus nykyään. Voisikohan lopettaa noi kuulutukset?

----------


## kuukanko

Esim. eilinen Kauppalehden uutinen kertoo, että VR ja HSL jatkavat maskipakkoa toistaiseksi.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Esim. eilinen Kauppalehden uutinen kertoo, että VR ja HSL jatkavat maskipakkoa toistaiseksi.


Ite pidän kyl tota pakko-sanaa täysin harhaanjohtavana, kun ei maskittomuudesta kumminkaan seuraa mitään sen kummoisempaa. Itellä on ainakin sellainen mielikuva että pakko-sanalla tarkoitetaan sitä, että maskittomuudesta sais keski-Eurooppalaiseen tapaan sakot tai että kuljettaja olisi oikeutettu poistamaan maskittoman asiakkaan liikennevälineestä tyyliin että "Tää bussi ei liiku mihinkään jos ei sinulla ole maskia" uhkaillen soittaa vartijat, mutta kun näin ei vaan ole, on pakko-sana tässä mielessä täysin epälooginen ja oikeastaan täyttä p***apuhetta HSL:ltä. En kyllä ymmärrä HSL:n sanavalintoja. Ite olen kulkenut joukkoliikenteellä jo sitten elokuun alun ilman maskia (maaliskuun ja heinäkuun välisenä aikana en käyttänyt joukkoliikennettä ollenkaan) ja olen nähnyt paljon muitakin maskittomia asiakkaita.

----------


## Eppu

> Ite pidän kyl tota pakko-sanaa täysin harhaanjohtavana, kun ei maskittomuudesta kumminkaan seuraa mitään sen kummoisempaa. Itellä on ainakin sellainen mielikuva että pakko-sanalla tarkoitetaan sitä, että maskittomuudesta sais keski-Eurooppalaiseen tapaan sakot tai että kuljettaja olisi oikeutettu poistamaan maskittoman asiakkaan liikennevälineestä tyyliin että "Tää bussi ei liiku mihinkään jos ei sinulla ole maskia" uhkaillen soittaa vartijat, mutta kun näin ei vaan ole, on pakko-sana tässä mielessä täysin epälooginen ja oikeastaan täyttä p***apuhetta HSL:ltä. En kyllä ymmärrä HSL:n sanavalintoja. Ite olen kulkenut joukkoliikenteellä jo sitten elokuun alun ilman maskia (maaliskuun ja heinäkuun välisenä aikana en käyttänyt joukkoliikennettä ollenkaan) ja olen nähnyt paljon muitakin maskittomia asiakkaita.


Ja näin se kuuluu ollakin, koska ei ole olemassa lakia minkä perusteella kyseisen perverssin esineen pitäminen missään sisätiloissa olisi pakollista. Joka siihen pakottaa, rikkoo lakia. Näin yksiselitteistä se on. Eriskummallisuus syntyy vain siitä tosiasiasta, että yhteiskuntamme on luisunut jonkinlaiseen lievään laittomuuden tilaan,mikä on valitettavaa ja vaarallistakin.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Ja näin se kuuluu ollakin, koska ei ole olemassa lakia minkä perusteella kyseisen perverssin esineen pitäminen missään sisätiloissa olisi pakollista. Joka siihen pakottaa, rikkoo lakia. Näin yksiselitteistä se on. Eriskummallisuus syntyy vain siitä tosiasiasta, että yhteiskuntamme on luisunut jonkinlaiseen lievään laittomuuden tilaan,mikä on valitettavaa ja vaarallistakin.


Ite en kyllä ymmärrä kuka HSL:llä on oikein valinnut tota pakko-sanaa, todennäköisesti joku, jonka äidinkieli on jotain muuta kuin suomi. Omasta mielestä sana "vahva maskisuositus" (stark munskyddsrekommendation på svenska) olisi ollut paljon parempi valinta kuin pakko, joka ei todellisuudessa edes ole sitä. Pakko tarkoittaa aina pakkoa eikä muuta. Itteä myös ärsyttää noi turhat maskikuulutukset, joka varmasti ärsyttää monia muitakin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä ja mahdollisesti myös kuljettajia. Kyltit/tarrat joka paikassa olisi riittänyt mainiosti. Ja sokeiden kohdalla asia tulisi perille avustajien kautta.

----------


## 339-DF

Sana "pakko" on saanut korona-aikana aivan uuden merkitysen ja käyttötarkoituksen. Ennen se merkitsi asiaa, jonka tekemistä ei voi välttää, tai jos jättää tekemättä, siitä seuraa jotain. Nyt sanakirjaan pitäisi lisätä aivan uusi merkitys: "asia, jonka joku haluaa sinun tekevän ja jonka voit tehdä, jos sinusta tuntuu siltä".

Vähän karsastan sitä, että täälläkin, ja mm. Raitio-lehdessä, suvereenisti puhutaan maskipakosta, vaikkei sellaista ole koskaan ollutkaan (sanan perinteisessä merkityksessä) muualla kuin lentoliikenteessä.

----------


## EVhki

> Sana "pakko" on saanut korona-aikana aivan uuden merkitysen ja käyttötarkoituksen. Ennen se merkitsi asiaa, jonka tekemistä ei voi välttää, tai jos jättää tekemättä, siitä seuraa jotain. Nyt sanakirjaan pitäisi lisätä aivan uusi merkitys: "asia, jonka joku haluaa sinun tekevän ja jonka voit tehdä, jos sinusta tuntuu siltä".
> 
> Vähän karsastan sitä, että täälläkin, ja mm. Raitio-lehdessä, suvereenisti puhutaan maskipakosta, vaikkei sellaista ole koskaan ollutkaan (sanan perinteisessä merkityksessä) muualla kuin lentoliikenteessä.


Muistelen kuitenkin nähneeni jossain jutun, jonka mukaan nimenomaan tuolla suosituksen muuttamisella "pakoksi" saatiin lisättyä maskien käyttöä vielä jonkin verran. Sinänsä pakko on hassu sana tässä merkityksessä, mutta mikäli se tosiaan parantaa maskienkäyttöastetta, niin kelpaa minulle.

----------


## 8.6

> Vähän karsastan sitä, että täälläkin, ja mm. Raitio-lehdessä, suvereenisti puhutaan maskipakosta, vaikkei sellaista ole koskaan ollutkaan (sanan perinteisessä merkityksessä) muualla kuin lentoliikenteessä.


Lentoliikenteen maskipakkokin on ollut kyseenalainen kotimaanlennoilla. Sitä on perusteltu ilmailuturvallisuuden vaarantamisella, mutta menisiköhän perustelu läpi oikeudessa?

----------


## Jufo

> Vähän karsastan sitä, että täälläkin, ja mm. Raitio-lehdessä, suvereenisti puhutaan maskipakosta, vaikkei sellaista ole koskaan ollutkaan (sanan perinteisessä merkityksessä) muualla kuin lentoliikenteessä.


Täällä mainittiin maskipakko jossain yhteydessä ja kysyin, että eikö kyse ole todellisuudessa suosituksesta? Viestini oli täysin asiallinen mutta se sensuroitiin täältä pois  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## 339-DF

> Muistelen kuitenkin nähneeni jossain jutun, jonka mukaan nimenomaan tuolla suosituksen muuttamisella "pakoksi" saatiin lisättyä maskien käyttöä vielä jonkin verran. Sinänsä pakko on hassu sana tässä merkityksessä, mutta mikäli se tosiaan parantaa maskienkäyttöastetta, niin kelpaa minulle.


Enemmistö ihmisistä varmaan ajattelee kuten sinä, eli hyvä tarkoitus pyhittää keinot. Tätähän on koronan kanssa ollut monessa yhteydessä, mm. rajaliikenteessä.

Minäkin sillä tavoin osallistuin leikkiin, että keväällä ja alkukesästä 2020 matkustellessani höpötin rajavartijoille soopaa, kun utelivat maasta poistumisen syytä. Olisi tehnyt mieli sanoa, että lähden koska voin, mutta arvioin pääseväni vähemmällä toimimalla toisin. Silti tuntui pahalta lukea uutisia niistä "käännytetyistä", jotka eivät ole osanneet vedota oikeuksiinsa ja ovat joutuneet sitten rajavartijoiden hampaisiin, kun ovat yrittäneet käydä ulkomailla.

Minulla on tapana pitää mielessä Eila Kännön legendaarinen ohje: tehdään niin kuin laki sanoo. Soisin julkisten toimijoiden sitä noudattavan. Jos laki ja tarve ovat ristiriidassa, sitten pitää muuttaa lakia.

Yhä edelleen olen sitä mieltä, että Ville O Turusen kiteytys tässä topikissa on erinomainen: http://jlf.fi/f34/16463-hkl-maskipak...-a/#post234143




> Täällä mainittiin maskipakko jossain yhteydessä ja kysyin, että eikö kyse ole todellisuudessa suosituksesta? Viestini oli täysin asiallinen mutta se sensuroitiin täältä pois


Ehkä tuollaista ei saa kysyä  :Very Happy:

----------


## kuukanko

> Ehkä tuollaista ei saa kysyä


Saa kysyä, kun kysyy oikeassa ketjussa. Kalustohavaintoketjuista olen välillä poistanut maskikeskustelun avauksia. Niin kuin nyt käydystä keskustelustakin näkyy, maskikeskustelu menee joillakin kovasti tunteisiin ja itseään toistavaa juttua tulee paljon, vaikka aihe on viimeisen 1,5 vuoden kuluessa aika lailla kaluttu loppuun julkisessakin keskustelussa. Pidetään tällä foorumilla maskikeskustelu ja joukkoliikenneharrastus omissa topiceissaan.

Tällä kertaa siirsin nyt kalustohavaintoketjusta maskikeskustelun uuden avauksen tähän erilliseen topiciin, koska THL:n antama uusi maskisuositus on antanut aiheesta uutta keskusteltavaa.

----------


## EVhki

> Enemmistö ihmisistä varmaan ajattelee kuten sinä, eli hyvä tarkoitus pyhittää keinot. Tätähän on koronan kanssa ollut monessa yhteydessä, mm. rajaliikenteessä.
> 
> Minäkin sillä tavoin osallistuin leikkiin, että keväällä ja alkukesästä 2020 matkustellessani höpötin rajavartijoille soopaa, kun utelivat maasta poistumisen syytä. Olisi tehnyt mieli sanoa, että lähden koska voin, mutta arvioin pääseväni vähemmällä toimimalla toisin. Silti tuntui pahalta lukea uutisia niistä "käännytetyistä", jotka eivät ole osanneet vedota oikeuksiinsa ja ovat joutuneet sitten rajavartijoiden hampaisiin, kun ovat yrittäneet käydä ulkomailla.


Sinänsä vaikka tuossa maskiasiassa hyväksynkin tuon harhaanjohtavan nimityksen, niin tuossa rajavartiointiasiassa mentiin kyllä omastakin mielestäni liikaa lakia vastaan. En sinänsä olisi halunnut ihmisten tekevän turhia matkoja korona-aikaan, varsinkaan juuri tuolloin alkuvaiheessa, kun oikeasti tiedettiin aika rajallisesti vielä taudista. Mutta tuo on silti aika iso rajoitus, jos ja kun se ei perustu lakiin vaan on sitä vastaan. Maski on kuitenkin lopulta aika pieni asia suurelle osalle ihmisistä, jolloin laillisuusnäkökulma ei ole omasta näkökulmastani niin merkittävä.

Suuri enemmistö kuitenkin pystyy vähintään harjoittelemaan maskin käyttöä, niin että siihen pystyy ongelmitta. Toki tuokin olisi ollut tyylikkäämpää tehdä lain kirjainta mukaillen, mutta tässä ongelma ei minulle tosiaan liian suuri ollut. Ja tässä vaiheessa tuon "pakon" luonteesta on toki ollut tietoa ihan hyvin jo julkisuudessakin, en muista miten oli asian laita silloin aluksi.

----------


## 339-DF

Onhan tämä aika huvittavaa, aina vaan. HS tänään, lihavointi minun:




> VR:n henkilökunnan havaintojen mukaan maskien käyttö junissa vähentyi viikonlopun aikana jonkin verran.
> 
> Tarkkaa mittausta asiasta ei ole, mutta tämä on henkilökunnan arvio. Vaikutus on ollut nähtävissä THL:n viime viikon linjauksen jälkeen, Julia Stolp VR:n viestinnästä sanoo.
> 
> VR:n junissa on silti edelleen maskipakko, ja asiasta muistutetaan junissa.
> 
> *Toivomme, että maskipakkoa voisi lieventää jossain vaiheessa suositukseksi.* Seuraamme viranomaisten ohjeita ja myös asiakkaiden toiveita toki, kertoo Stolp.


On ne aika taikureita, kun muuttavat suosituksen suositukseksi ja ajattelevat, että jokin muuttuu. HS:n toimittajakaan ei ole katsonut tarpeelliseksi huomauttaa lukijoille, minkälaisesta "pakosta" on kyse. Aina vaan.

----------


## Minä vain

> Ja tässä vaiheessa tuon "pakon" luonteesta on toki ollut tietoa ihan hyvin jo julkisuudessakin, en muista miten oli asian laita silloin aluksi.


Maskipakosta luki heti aluksi, ettei HSL:n kulkuvälineistä heitetä ulos sen takia. Muista paikoista ei ole juurikaan ollut artikkeleita siitä, voidaanko heittää ulos. 

Muistan myös, että luulin Suomesta poistumisen olevan kiellettyä keväällä 2020. Vasta joskus pari kuukautta poistumiskiellon jälkeen tuli artikkeleita siitä, ettei kyseessä ole oikea poistumiskielto, jos vaan tajuaa vedota oikeuksiinsa. Pidän erikoisena sitä, ettei siitä seurannut kenellekään mitään, että rajavartijat käännytti lainvastaisesti maasta poistumista yrittäviä.

----------


## 339-DF

Tänään on uutisoitu, että Höselin maskisuositus muuttuu suositukseksi ja että suositus poistuu matkustusehdoista ja jatkuu suosituksena, tai jotain.

----------


## EVhki

> Tänään on uutisoitu, että Höselin maskisuositus muuttuu suositukseksi ja että suositus poistuu matkustusehdoista ja jatkuu suosituksena, tai jotain.


Oli jo kuulutuksetkin saatu täksi päiväksi vaihdettua suosittelemaan maskien käyttöä. Toivottavasti maskinkäyttö säilyisi vielä yleisenä, kun on kuitenkin koronan viides aalto käynnissä ja flunssakausi vielä tulossa sen päälle.

----------


## EVhki

Maskipakko palasi HSL-liikenteeseen. Käytännössä järjestely kuulostaa samalta kuin edellinenkin maskipakko. Omasta mielestäni tervetullut muutos, vaikka ilmauksen oikeaoppisuudesta voidaan toki keskustella.

----------


## 339-DF

> Maskipakko palasi HSL-liikenteeseen. Käytännössä järjestely kuulostaa samalta kuin edellinenkin maskipakko. Omasta mielestäni tervetullut muutos, vaikka ilmauksen oikeaoppisuudesta voidaan toki keskustella.


Niin, oikeastaanhan pakoksi kutsuttu suositus ei palannut, vaan se on nyt edellytykseksi kutsuttu suositus. Kohta loppuu sanat kesken kyllä tiedottajilta.  :Very Happy:  Tällä kertaa se ei ole mukana Höselin "matkustusehdoissa", millä tosin ei ole mitään merkitystä mihinkään.

YLE teki eilen aika hyvän jutun tästä. Sen otsikko "HSL muutti taas maskilinjaustaan: ensin oli suositus, sitten pakko, nyt maskin käyttöä edellytetään  käytännössä kaikki ovat merkinneet samaa" kertoo jo kaiken olennaisen.

Uutisen mukaan noin neljännes matkustajista kulkee pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikenteessä ilman maskia.

https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12228738

----------

